

The Jasmine Standalone Test Runner: A Free Screencast - derickbailey
http://www.watchmecode.net/jasmine-standalone

======
jcapote
Stay away from Jasmine, just invest the time and go with qunit instead, you'll
be much happier.

~~~
derickbailey
Any reason why, or just offering an opinion?

My opinion: I've used qunit and I don't like it. It's better than nothing, but
not what I want in a testing framework. The syntax is awful.

